# Aeropress



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I've not tried an Aeropress yet but after reading this article about the inventor and invention of the Aeropress, I might have to get one!

http://priceonomics.com/the-invention-of-the-aeropress/


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

It's a nice piece of kit. Robust, quick, easy to clean up and produces a clean cup. My go to if travelling.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

jcheung said:


> I've not tried an Aeropress yet but after reading this article about the inventor and invention of the Aeropress, I might have to get one!
> 
> http://priceonomics.com/the-invention-of-the-aeropress/


I've always wondered why a frisbee company happened to make the Aeropress... Now I know - Thanks!


----------



## jRcK (May 8, 2014)

I am fairly new to this whole hipster coffee lark but from my experience the aeropress is pretty damn good.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol @hipster #CFUKHipster


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And had a brilliant aeropress coffee in 6/8 in Birmingham yesterday - rather better than my own home brew.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

New aeropress in my bag as I'm about to step on train. First go with it yesterday; 2 scoops of raves signature and water up to number 2 on the device. 10 second stir, 20 second plunge. Delicious, but rather strong- will be trying 1 scoop today, a longer brew time to compensate, and will probably top up for an americano-a-like rather than an espresso-a-like.

Trying to cut down on the just under five pounds I spend on coffee everyday! Just waiting for my gaggia classic to arrive to sort out the fw need for home!


----------



## markf1988 (Mar 17, 2014)

Love my aeropress! I compare it to my french press and much prefer it- can get better clearer flavours definitely. Looking at getting a chemx or something next to get more clarity!


----------

